# What to expect when you're expecting...a toy poodle puppy



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My dogs are spoos and a GSD so I can't say for sure about a toy, but I would tend to think you want at least three and probably more like four breaks if you are out for ten hours and assuming you take the pup out last thing before you leave and first thing when you get home so that outings are about every two hours.

Hopefully other members who have toys will offer comments here too.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply, would also be curious as to how many months he will need the multiple visits or when I might be able to cull back to 1-2 visits per day.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you plan to leave him at home all day while you work it is best if you set up an x-pen with his crate open or a dog bed, and an area with either puppy pads or newspaper to potty on. Also water and food, as toy poodle pups need to eat small meals thru out the day to prevent hypocalcemia. Of course a few toys too! You can also baby gate him in a bathroom or your kitchen....... 8-10 hours in a crate, even with one or two 'breaks' is too long IMO!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Love the title of your thread!
Molly brings up a lot of good points - how she described was pretty much how I raised a couple of my Toy Poodles while 
I was working full time, and it was fine - as long as they get plenty of quality time and activity before and after work and on the weekends, they will pretty much adjust there schedule to do lots of sleeping during the day.
But if you are not going to pad train nor free feed, you will certainly need a dog walker. How often will depend upon how old the puppy is when you get them. Some less than reputable breeders will send puppies home at 8 weeks old, and toys are really infants at that age who need constant attention. But my breeder does not let them go before 12 weeks old, sometimes older, so there is quite a difference in the care needs. You might even consider getting a puppy who is 5-6 months old, they would do just fine with once or twice a day visits. Maybe twice a day for a few weeks, then fine to go to once a day!


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

We are getting a spoo in August so I have no actual experience yet, but here is my plan, for what's it worth. We'll have a crate that we'll use for housetraining when home and for nighttime, but we are also setting up a larger enclosed area in the basement to be used when we need to be away for more than a couple of areas. It will have a separate potty area. On days when I need to go to the office, we'll use that and have the dogwalker come halfway through.

Good luck - this early part is daunting, isn't it?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I definitely would put him in a large pen with potty patch at one end and food and water at another, 3 times a day will not do it for a young puppy. I highly recommend potty patches for toys. I have had 6 trained for outside, the last 2 I have and am training for potty patches. If I am out I pen in the kitchen until the are fully potty patch trained and them they have food, water and the total run of the house, but not a young puppy until totally trained. I started with a plastic and paper potty patches, the purchased the one that look like artificial grass with a pan under it, and put the paper potty patch they had peed on in the bottom of the tray and the grate and grass on top of it. No problem.

Also add a bed and toys and blanket

I am now training a 5 year old I got 2 weeks tomorrow, who was retired to a potty patch. Put up the doggy play pen, as described above. She now had graduated to the entire kitchen other than sleeping in her crate at night. I expect her to be trained with in the next 2 weeks totally.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome TexasPink! Great advice from the experts. Congratulations on your future Toy Poodle!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would absolutely agree with the pen or a puppy proofed kitchen or bathroom. I would reckon on at least a 30 minute play and exercise visit every 2.5 hours at 10 weeks (assuming you have a session just before you leave and as soon as you get home that would be three visits a day, more if you are going to be late), and a one hour middle of the day walk and play at 8 months. But ten hours is a long time to leave a young puppy, and house training will be difficult if no one is there to supervise. Have you considered an older dog, already housetrained and used to being left?


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the comments and advice. It really is daunting in the beginning! I just want to do the best thing for my pup--I wish they had pawternity leave  

I would love to get a puppy who is already a few months old so that it is a little easier to leave them but I cannot seem to find any. I'm having a hard enough time getting a red toy puppy that is just born!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

TexasPink said:


> Thank you all so much for the comments and advice. It really is daunting in the beginning! I just want to do the best thing for my pup--I wish they had pawternity leave
> 
> I would love to get a puppy who is already a few months old so that it is a little easier to leave them but I cannot seem to find any. I'm having a hard enough time getting a red toy puppy that is just born!


Show breeders sometimes have older pups who didn't turn out as they thought for conformation. You might want try calling the ones that are closer to you. I Have found lovely older puppies and young adults this way.

It would be so much easier for you both.

Welcome and best of luck !


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks, that is a good idea. It seems though that all of the good breeders I've reached out to have either brand new pups or 3-4 year olds. I feel like I'm trying to find a needle in a hay stack


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

TexasPink said:


> Thanks, that is a good idea. It seems though that all of the good breeders I've reached out to have either brand new pups or 3-4 year olds. I feel like I'm trying to find a needle in a hay stack


Have you given any thought to one of the 3-4 year olds? If not, I would highly recommend it. 10 hours a day is a long time to be gone with a puppy whether they're 10 weeks or 6 months. An adult dog actually sounds like it would be perfect for you, and 3-4 is still really young. I've gotten both puppies and adult dogs and I actually really like getting an adult dog. I've had no problem with training an adult or getting them to bond with me. My adult rehome is curled up next to me right now


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/182666-puppy-reality.html

If you are determined to make it work with feeding schedules and exercise you will find a way but prepare yourself for the reality of a pup, check out the link above. 

My first poodle pup almost convinced me that I never wanted another puppy ever again.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

twyla said:


> http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/182666-puppy-reality.html
> 
> If you are determined to make it work with feeding schedules and exercise you will find a way but prepare yourself for the reality of a pup, check out the link above.
> 
> My first poodle pup almost convinced me that I never wanted another puppy ever again.


That's funny, my first Great Dane puppy made me think the same thing! Imagine all the craziness of a 6 month old puppy in a 100 lb package without working breaks  Finn put on 75 lbs in the first 4 months we had him. It really was a lot of work, and he was fairly easy for a Dane puppy. It really makes you appreciate early training lol. I'm thinking about a standard poodle next year if I'm in a position for a new dog then, but I'm really struggling. I want a dog from the breeder I have lined up, but I'm not sure if I really want a puppy and who knows if she'll have an adult available? Getting an older dog is seriously underrated  Whenever people who work full time say they want a puppy, I always recommend they consider an adult dog.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Show breeders sometimes have older pups who didn't turn out as they thought for conformation. You might want try calling the ones that are closer to you. I Have found lovely older puppies and young adults this way.
> 
> It would be so much easier for you both.
> 
> Welcome and best of luck !


Dechi is correct I personally always in the last 15 to 20 years get a dog that is 8 months or older, 2 , I got at 18 months, normally my max is 3 yrs, but just got one who is 5 yrs. They bond same a a puppy, and easier to train, especially potty training and manners. I do not train my dogs to do tricks, dance just play , use their manners and be happy. People will say those dogs are so attached to you, and they are. I decided to take the 5 year old as I am 71 so if like my last I will have 10 to 15 years, my Tina passed at 19.5 and still never messed in the house, but just ate and potted and slept. she had a good life


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TexasPink said:


> Thanks, that is a good idea. It seems though that all of the good breeders I've reached out to have either brand new pups or 3-4 year old. I feel like I'm trying to find a needle in a hay stack


I sent e-mail to breeders telling them I wanted a retired, or one not used for breeding or show. Explained my life style. Color was not a concern but I wanted females. My previous one were 5 I got from breeders that were 8 mo to 5 yrs, two was re-home 7 weeks, to 3 yrs, and 1 at 8 weeks. I had to drive 4 to 8 hours to get from breeders 2 breeders had an agreement if it did not work out the breeder would come meet me to take them back. My last one the breeder was thrilled that I had toys before and held the dog for me.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you decide you want an adult toy poodle, koehl's in texas is advertising two - i think both are girls - 3-4 years old if i recall correctly. if you decide to talk to her, however, do ask about house training. i brought in a 7 year old female (lowchen) retired show dog and she was a truly amazing dog.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

I am a huge fan of the adult dog or young adult as well! I honestly couldn't even tell you how to housebreak a dog anymore because my last two have come pre-trained.  

However, they have their downside as I'm learning. My first toy I adopted when she was estimated to be around 10...she was my soulmate and fit perfectly into my life and always adjusted to changes as they came. Three years was not enough time. 

My current toy, Bizzy, was adopted a couples months ago at the age of 5...he is neurotic, and scared of everything. I knew that getting him, and it isn't his fault. He is improving..but we have a very long road ahead of us.

Both he and my first toy had very rough lives before I got them..Bizzy just isn't ready to forgive humans as readily. 

Just do your research and meet any dogs you may want before you purchase them..and if the breeder/shelter whoever says they have issues and you don't want those issues then maybe that dog isn't for you.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the great comments, you really have helped me think it through even more and it is probably a good idea for us to get an older dog that we could get away with a once or twice a day visit from the dog walker while we are gone at work. So far only one breeder said she sometimes has a 4-5 year old the rest don't know of any available. But I will continue to be patient and perhaps more flexible in my needs because I really do want to welcome a dog into my family.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dogs are incredibly social animals, as you know. They're just not meant to get along very well all by themselves. So I don't like the idea of leaving any dog, no matter what the age all alone all day long. And definitely not locked up in a crate for more than 3 or 4 hours tops. It just isn't fair. It's no way to live. If someone comes to let the dog out, are they going to spend some time with him, give him some quality interaction? I agree with getting an adult dog but even still...they shouldn't spend so much time being solitary. I hate to sound so negative but that's how I feel. It will be very hard to housebreak a puppy when you're not there to let him out every hour or so...at first so an older puppy that's house broken or an adult would give you the best chance I'd think for a successful outcome. I sure hope you figure out a good plan. It's good that you're thinking about this and trying to work out a plan before you get your dog. So many people do not. I wish you the best.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes the person who is going to be coming during the day will be coming for a half hour-45 mins each time and we are planning to have them come twice a day. Time will be spent with him before and 
after work. I'm not sure what other alternatives I have as we need to work full time. Or I would need to wait 20 years until we can retire. I certainly don't want to get a dog to have a negative impact on his life, just the opposite--we have a lot of love to give.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Also we have a large home so I was planning to gate off part of our kitchen for the dog to have a large space to roam and play throughout the day we would put his crate in there too of course if he wants to sleep but I wouldn't crate him for the whole day.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

I think with plenty of attention and exercise morning and evening, a visit or two during the day, and a large safe space as you describe, your dog will be fine -- more than fine, in fact! That is what we are planning for our spoo puppy on those days I need to work from the office--with two visits at first, tapering down to one when she is old enough. I know a number of busy families with happy, well-adjusted, loved dogs. Note that dogs are crepuscular -- a word I recently learned reading Ian Dunbar! -- and thus most active early and late in the day.

Good luck finding the dog that is right for you, and enjoy it!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I hear you. I am learning that the vision I created in my mind about bringing home a puppy and working, is not going as planned.

Here is a thread I started and I am getting alot of support of what my choices are now in terms of creating a well adjusted puppy going forward as my previous plan is not working.

Good luck in your search. I have attached the thread for you if your interested:

http://http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/208946-knowing-when-enough-enough.html


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It sounds like you're working out a good plan. And I reiterate, an older pup or adult would be sooooo much easier. If I _ever_ get another dog, it won't be a puppy. lol. Had my fill. I suspect the dogs I have will be my last and I'm really quite settled and content with that. I hope it all works out for you. There's nothing like a happy dog to come home to, is there. I love how they get so much pleasure out of walks. That's what my dogs live for. Maybe the person who comes will take yours for a walk. Or maybe you could even use a day care once or twice a week. That might be fun. Or not. I don't really know. I suppose dogs get in fights once in a while but maybe if it's a really reputable one and they know what they're doing, are good and kind, it might be an idea too. Anyhow, lots of luck for your plan.

*going to go read Kassie's thread now*


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

I really appreciate all the insights and support. Kassie I really enjoyed your post too. There really is so much to think about but I think in the end it will all work out.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TexasPink said:


> I really appreciate all the insights and support. Kassie I really enjoyed your post too. There really is so much to think about but I think in the end it will all work out.



I hope you that someday you have a boy just like this of your very own!


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

I hope so too Tiny Poodles, how adorable is he!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Wishing you luck!
Since Zoe is my first dog I do not know what is the acceptable time leaving them
She is spoiled and is rarely home alone for more than the occasional hour or two.
That is the advantage of a big family. For the summer it is a bit more difficult since we like to do things on Sundays .( my 16 year old is gone for the summer and she usually is around a lot studying)

Yesterday we went to the beach for the day, so I had to make a plan.
I brought her to my sister in the morning and she returned Zo to house at 2. We were planning to be home at 6ish.
I get home and find one of my married kids throwing a ball with her in the backyard. They came at 5, she didn't suffer much in end.

My aunt is a full time doctor and she works and travels often. she has two dogs and a dog walker come plus a doggie door. I think it works well for them.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all of the advice. I've adapted my search to an older red toy poodle which seems to be trying to find a needle in a haystack  Today I put together a spreadsheet of all of the breeders I've reached out to---56. But I"ll continue to search and if it is meant to be it will be!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

TexasPink said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the advice. I've adapted my search to an older red toy poodle which seems to be trying to find a needle in a haystack  Today I put together a spreadsheet of all of the breeders I've reached out to---56. But I"ll continue to search and if it is meant to be it will be!




Keep us posted. I was searching for either a red or brown. Found the brown pup. So chocolate it is! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The dog would be more important than the color. I have had black, white and red, all adorable


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would broaden your search to include other colours - I know it is the first thing that catches the eye, but what is inside is so much more important!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

fjm said:


> I would broaden your search to include other colours - I know it is the first thing that catches the eye, but what is inside is so much more important!


I sort of agree with this - a healthy well-bred puppy with a stable temperament is definitely the most important thing. However, I don't think there's anything wrong with holding out for the color you want, provided you r cognizant that the color you want likely means a longer wait. My first Dane puppy was a blue, and once I decided the time was right for a puppy, I waited another year for him because well-bred blues are a little harder to find. If I had been willing to get another color like fawn or brindle, I wouldn't have had such a long wait. You just have to decide if getting the color you want is worth the longer wait to find a well-bred puppy or adult.


----------

